# General Finishes Gel Stain, a good deal



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for the review.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I too have used General Finishes Gel Stains and always with great success it is all I use now, just wish it came in smaller containers also because I sometimes don't need much of a color. 
I am taking a short seminar with Sheryl Monahan of General Finishes at a lathe club get together on November 6th and will post anything I learn new on LJ's.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I appreciate your review, I have never used the General Finish Gel Stain but will now!


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I'm a fan of General Finishes too


----------



## optimusprime (Oct 31, 2010)

Never used the General Finishes Gel Stain, but was wondering how it would hold up to direct sunlight? I have an exterior dorr project coming up and would be open to something different. The project is on a historic district home.


----------

